# do bala sharks and red tail sharks get along



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

i have 2 bala sharks an angle fish a blue gourami a cory bottom feeder and a pictus catfish and i wanted to get a much larger tank of course but i was wondering if a red tail shark and my other fish would get along


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Red tail sharks can sometimes be territorial. I would wait until you have a bigger tank. You already have plenty of bottom feeders.


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the advice and how many gallons do u think would be the best size for my fish when they get bigger


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The larger the better. But reasonably a 55 would probably work as long as you maintian the water.
I was able to have 2 balas and 3 tin foil barbs with one pleco in a 60 gal tank for many years without issue. It wasn't until I went on vacation where things went haywire and I lost a few.


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

ok thnx would a long or tall be better or does it not really matter?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Red tailed sharks are definitely an active "chaser fish" and will harass others, although it's harmless with the fish you have, assuming they have enough space. I think they'd get along fine, espcially the bala and red tailed sharks if you don't mind the "excitement".


If anything, the pictus and cory would be the most worrisome match up. As the Pictus gets larger he may decide to swallow the cory, then the cory's "horns" get stuck in the pictus' throat. I've heard horrow stories.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Balas get pretty large. I would get a minimum of 75 gallons for those.


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah i was gonna get a tnk of a 100g or more once i find a pretty good one that is and my cory so far attaks the pictus more then the pictus attacks the cory and the cory is much smaller then the pictus already it fun to watch but i dont no if thats good or not?


----------

